# California court decision regarding rating



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

The California court declared Uber drivers are employees not independent contractors


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

regarding rating?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Rating was one of the factor considered in court decision because judge said 4.6 requirement of rating is there to control the drivers so they are not independent contractors


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Bad day for Uber....


----------



## Vincent24 (Jun 17, 2015)

bingo - If you want to control your drivers they are employees, not contractors ! If I own a pizzeria and I hire a company to deliver tomato's I don't get to dictate to the delivery driver how his tomato's feel about him and still get to call him a contractor ! They better change their ways, they could be made to go back and pay payroll taxes including social security !


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

perhaps they could do away with the ratings and only have the report button,and acceptance rate shouldnt matter or be counted, as it should be anyway. this will make us contractors im sure.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> perhaps they could do away with the ratings and only have the report button,and acceptance rate shouldnt matter or be counted, as it should be anyway. this will make us contractors im sure.


So far arrogant management waking up before its too late Sidecar is coming


----------

